# cvt hesitates, delays and surges forward at low speeds



## kannyrocks (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi,

I have got a MITSUBISHI OUTLANDER 2.4 2008 which shares the same CVT as NISSAN ALTIMA I guess.

At the speed of 2-15 mph when rpm is below 1000 and I try to accelerate the car hesitates , waits for a second and then leaps forward with a jerk.

This situation happens everyday in city traffic when I nearing a turn I slow down the car and after the turn I accelerate.


Also I have noticed that if the car is moving above 15 miles an hour and i take my foot off the gas pedal then there is engine braking but as soon as the speedometer hits 15 mph the car jerks a little and runs free. I feel that the cvt belt then disengages itself and the car runs as a manual does in neutral gear.

CVT feels great to run but this jerk at low speed and then the jerk when reducing speed occurs takes the fun out of smooth drive.

I have a 2008 model run 32,000 miles, original fluid ( never changed).

All the experienced members please let me know if this is normal behavior and is there a way to reduce it.


----------



## seldomseen (Sep 11, 2015)

kannyrocks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got a MITSUBISHI OUTLANDER 2.4 2008 which shares the same CVT as NISSAN ALTIMA I guess.
> 
> ...


Take your car to the dealership and ask them to reprogram your CVT. Doing so should resolve the problem and/or allow your CVT to initiate it's adaptive learning process to resolve the problem.


----------

